# Lithium



## Guest (Feb 19, 2005)

Hi,

Me again  Med question again  

What does Lithium do to Dp dr or anxiety? Can it help anxiety or dp and dr?

testimonies of some who tried it may be appreciated.

Thanks,

C (who else) xxx


----------



## Monkeydust (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm not really the expert, but from what I've heard Lithium primarily acts as a mood stabilizer. If your emotions are fluctuating immensely, then it brings them within a more "normal" range. Consequently, it's mainly used to treat bipolar.

I doubt it would have much effect on DP, but I guess the only way to know for sure would be to try it.


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

i tried lithium for a short term a few years ago. i took it for about 2 weeks and found it helped (short term) anxiety. other than that i can't remember. i may be wrong but i think it has been used to supress soldiers libido (that might be a different drug) and i don't know what kind of a drug it is ie. whether addictive, side effects, long term usuage :?:


----------

